# Why is my angel eating my plants?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I've heard they do nip at plants. I wouldn't worry too much. Feed them a varied diet and they'll stop. You need to prune plants anyway. The angel is helping you out.


----------



## WendyRob (Feb 9, 2012)

Well maybe he's helping the Lindernia but the Hygro Corymbosa Kompact is missing huge chunks of itself!

Let's see...I feed the following frozen foods: bloodworms, mysis, brine shrimp & beef heart, + Omega One Super Color flakes, & Hikari Algae wafers. Is there something else I should add to his diet? I feed 3x a day usually...


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe he is trying to clean a leaf for a mate? My angelfish put holes in leaves when they are preparing to spawn.


----------



## WendyRob (Feb 9, 2012)

He's the only angel in the tank.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

He may be wanting a mate, cleaning by himself in hopes for one. I've heard that they will do that. If he (or it could be a she) is only cleaning on broad leafed plants, then that might be it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Wondering if you angels are still munching on your plants or not?

I just got some as well and they too are after my Hygro. Compact. I watch them take bites out of the leafs and even seen them tear a couple off, but its only the Hygro that they are after? 

This must be a common plant that they like since I have seen multiple post about Hygro and Angels.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

The are Cichlids, and in the wild they do munch on plants


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

You may not be feeding enough plant based food. Try and get spirulina20 its a great food. I would also suggest not feeding a lot of meat based food.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

My angels love to eat duckweed. I give them some once a day and have never seen them nip at any of my plants. Duckweed grows quickly so you'll never be in short supply


----------



## cheeziscrist (Jul 28, 2014)

My angels new thing is to yank at any exposed roots till the plant is pulled and floating. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshwaterCentral (Jul 8, 2018)

Angels will do that. If you only have one, your plants should regrow more than fast enough. Alternatively, something like duckweed or additional feedings will keep them full.


----------

